# Can I Use My?



## mocco7 (May 26, 2009)

Heated rear windscreen as an areal on my 1989 passat, if so how do i go about it?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

wire it in to a rocker switch, or defroster


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Our Audi A4 has a one of these. I do believe its seperate from the actual elements from the heated rear screen. The aerial elements go vertical up the windscreen instead of horizontal


----------

